# compadecer



## Dynamite

Ola

se quero dizer a alguém que sento pena por ele, posso dizer "compadeço-te" ?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Dynamite said:


> Ola
> 
> se quero dizer a alguém que sinto pena dele, posso dizer "compadeço-te" ?


 
Não, não se aplica.


----------



## Dynamite

então posso dizer "sinto pena de ti" 

mas estou em busca dum sentido um bocadinho arrogante, não com tanta compaixão.


----------



## Vanda

Quem sabe então: lastimo-te!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Olha, Dynamite, eu acho que "sinto pena de ti" pode ser bem arrogante, ao meu ver. Se alguém me dissesse que sentia pena de mim eu ficaria bastante ofendido, ainda mais dependendo da entonação da pessoa. É óbvio que tudo depende do contexto, mas tem vezes que "sinto pena" pode ser mais pesado que "te odeio". Obviamente, na minha opinião.


----------



## Dynamite

Sim, entendo muito bém. 
Muito obrigada a todos


----------



## ignisvandevol

Em Portugal houve uma moda que ainda se houve dizer: "temos pena", normalmente com conotação sarcástica. Exemplo de aplicação usual:
"Ele perdeu a namorada depois de andar metido com outra? Temos pena."


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

ignisvandevol said:


> Em Portugal houve uma moda que ainda se houve dizer: "temos pena", normalmente com conotação sarcástica. Exemplo de aplicação usual:
> "Ele perdeu a namorada depois de andar metido com outra? Temos pena."


 
Sim, existe ainda esta moda, dizer _temos pena!_ com ar de gozo. Partiu das tias de Cascais - lembro-me de uma novela em que havia uma que passava a vida a dizer isso!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Atomina said:


> Sim, existe ainda esta moda, dizer _temos pena!_ com ar de gozo. Partiu das tias de Cascais - lembro-me de uma novela em que havia uma que passava a vida a dizer isso!


Não fazia ideia. Realmente até passei a dizer o equivalente inglês: "Too bad"


----------



## spohreis

Marcio Afonso said:


> Olha, Dynamite, eu acho que "sinto pena de ti" pode ser bem arrogante, ao meu ver. Se alguém me dissesse que sentia pena de mim eu ficaria bastante ofendido, ainda mais dependendo da entonação da pessoa. É óbvio que tudo depende do contexto, mas tem vezes que "sinto pena" pode ser mais pesado que "te odeio". Obviamente, na minha opinião.



Compartilho da tua opinião.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Di o Houaiss:

*Compadecer* (1537 PNun 12) *1* t.d. v.pron. sentir compaixão (de) , condoer-se <_não raro, compadecia as penas do amigo_> <_compadeceu-se daquela gente_>.
Portanto, tão possivel é "compadeço-te" como "compadeço-me de ti". Não vejo a incorreção.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Até pode estar correcto, o facto é que ninguém diz isso.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Outra possiblidade seria "*Só lamento*", que pode soar de forma bem cruel. 

Até.:


----------



## spohreis

Dynamite said:


> Ola
> 
> se quero dizer a alguém que sento pena por ele, posso dizer "compadeço-te" ?



"Eu entendo o que você está passando" ou "Lamento muito o que aconteceu contigo"

Poderíamos usar estas frases?


----------



## Dynamite

Muito obrigada por todas estas respostas. Com tudo isso tirei a conclusão de ficar com : "sinto pena de ti" que acho nem compassivo demais nem arrogante demais.


----------



## spohreis

Dynamite said:


> Muito obrigada por todas estas respostas. Com tudo isso tirei a conclusão de ficar com : "sinto pena de ti" que acho nem compassivo demais nem arrogante demais.




Desde que você nunca diga isto para mim. Eu, por exemplo, não sou uma pessoa que iria ficar melhor por alguém "sentir pena de mim."


----------



## Dynamite

Obrigada spohreis então isso dá confirmação. Porque em realidade buscava algo de não muito positivo.


----------

